

JQuery Templates and Data Linking (and Microsoft contributing to jQuery) - jdbeast00
http://weblogs.asp.net/scottgu/archive/2010/05/07/jquery-templates-and-data-linking-and-microsoft-contributing-to-jquery.aspx

======
kls
This is really nice and something that JQuery has fallen short on, JQuery has
always been top notch for adding some JS effects to your page, but it fell
down (you had to roll your own for allot of common stuff) when you tried to
build large scale RIA apps. Two of the big problems where templating and clean
module loading. So I always found myself using Dojo for the app architecture
and then JQuery and JQuery UI for the wealth of code base available from the
JQuery community. It gives me the best of both worlds but it does increase the
complexity of the UI.

